# Wanted - Fenwick Surf Rod



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

I'm trying to help locate a rod for my uncle. He is wanting to buy it for his son for his birthday. He already has a Newell 332 spooled and ready to be mounted.

He is looking for an older Fenwick surf rod one piece, 10' yellow (mustard colored)

Must be willing to ship to 77520 (if needed - at his expense)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

that may be a tough order to fill... thought I recalled seeing one recently but it was actually a 2pn Lamiglass

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...4927-Honey-Lamiglas-138-3m-2-Conventional-Rod

you may register up on that site as it has the bussiest classified ads for surf fishing gear that I know of and there are a lot of old timers that know where to find stuff


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, I know it'll be tough but he and his oldest son already have one and well, you know how that goes.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Shipping a 10' rod will also be difficult.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

BUBBAS KENNER, a 2cooler on this forum has one he's willing to trade.

PM me and I'll give you his number.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

jc said:


> that may be a tough order to fill... thought I recalled seeing one recently but it was actually a 2pn Lamiglass
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...4927-Honey-Lamiglas-138-3m-2-Conventional-Rod
> 
> you may register up on that site as it has the bussiest classified ads for surf fishing gear that I know of and there are a lot of old timers that know where to find stuff


Be careful of that classified forum. They've had trouble with scammers there. Just a word to the wise.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

TomCat said:


> BUBBAS KENNER, a 2cooler on this forum has one he's willing to trade.
> 
> PM me and I'll give you his number.


I sold it bro I do have a harnell 552 n a 113hlw for sale .281 814 9303.tks


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Those are good rods. I had 2 of them myself and got rid of them several years ago after I started fishing harringtons. Now, I wish I had them.

I hope you find one.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://texassurffishing.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=631


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Here you go.
http://cgi.ebay.com/FENWICK-IGFA-80...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa9f0f07e
Nice.
SEE YA!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Thanks FAT but my uncle is looking for a 10' not a 7'


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Got it! Come and get it before I spend the money to redo it!


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

hey scupper i gave you oscars number his price isnt bad for a oldyeller.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, I got his number. Up to my uncle - if _I _had the cash, I'd own it by now


----------

